# Rubber trim



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Can anyone recommend what I should be sticking this back on my bumper with?








[/URL]


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

You really should replace it as it is probably a gasket and that outer part has separated from the part that sits between the bumper and wings/grill.
A temporary solution could be some clear silicone sealant.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Anthony

I bought some silicone at the weekend.

It stuck 1 part, but not the rest. Will have another go at the weekend.


----------

